# Name this tune



## TubaInsonet

Hi to all,
Lately I've stepped into this video. It's a religious ceremony and there's two tracks in it. Could you help me recognize them?
The first is so short that I think it's impossible to recognize it. The second one probably it's feasible, but there's that voice speaking that makes it difficult. Please help me I've listened to this video many times. I think I must have already heard it once, but I can't say for sure.
The music starts at second 6.


----------

